# Shēmu un Projektu krātuve >  Pcb

## janys

Varbūt kādam noder plates zīmejums - tda7350

----------


## janys

Ir arī word documentā saglabāts plates zīmejums.

----------


## janys

Tikai pasķibi ieurbās jo urbis negāja taisni urbjmašinas ptarona vainīga.

----------


## karloslv

Vecīt, iemācies lodēt...

----------

